# Mineral makeup



## Tabitha (Jul 26, 2007)

Is anyone making mineral makeup? I am thinking about giving it a try. That's all I need with a dozen other project sitting on the back burners already! I am interested in eyeshadow in particular...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

no but i thought about it.. especially after i seen it at essential wholesale


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll buy it if you guys can make some that actually covers and doesn't  make me look like a dry pasty glittery disco ball-


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 21, 2007)

leansoapqueen said:
			
		

> I'll buy it if you guys can make some that actually covers and doesn't  make me look like a dry pasty glittery disco ball-


    
That's too funny!

Wow, Tab, you're really amazing, wanting another project! 
I haven't thought of making it myself but I use it!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## mcleodnaturals (Nov 22, 2007)

I have made mineral eyeshadow.  It's really nice, but a HUGE PITA to make.  You have to grind the base with a mortar and pestle, then add the colorant (ultramarine or other powdered pigment) and then grind away again.  It takes about an hour to grind it down to the right consistency (so it theoretically won't cake on your eyelids...which mine does anyhow sometimes) and find the right color mixture that you like.  And that's just for one eyeshadow.  

I took a course on how to make it and we made two eyeshadows and one mascara in about 2 hrs (LOVE the mascara, but don't have the ingredients and other stuff needed to make more).  I figured, hey, I can do it faster at home...so I bought the premixed base (I can pull it out and list the ingredients if you want them) and the colorants and the cute little clamshell containers.  I tried doing it at home and it STILL took me almost an hour for one eyeshadow.  I was planning on making them for my Christmas craft sales, but the amount of time it takes to make one color just isn't worth it.  I'll make it for myself and family, but not to sell.  Oh, and not to mention that making two batches of the same color is **** near impossible!  Even browns are hard to match up!!

That's just my experience.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 22, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## Halo-Kiah (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi!
This is my first post here!
Just wanted to say I really enjoy making mineral makeup, I have had a good experience with it.
It IS difficult to get an exact colour match, but using a .01gm scale can help (and GOOD lighting!   )

I grind mine in a coffee grinder and it only takes about 5 min's total to get a really well combined powder.

I'm just starting with eyeshadows now and the colour possibilities are endless - you have all your base colours - brown, red, yellow, blue, pink, green, black and white and can adjust the shades for each of them - THEN on top of that you can mix those colours up - THEN you can add mica's and shimmers - and there are hundreds of different shades there too! Sooooo much fun.

I love mineral makeup and have a base formula I love and use - I don't add any oils but you could. It gives great coverage (I have broken capillaries around my nose) smooths out lines (not that I have any  :roll:  ) and evens out skin tone. PLUS it's not oily, no preservatives and quick to apply - I don't even use a cncealer any more!

HTH
Kiah


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

UUUHH :? Good luck with that TAB LMAO! 

I am backing away from this one! LOL


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Where's Tab- LOL!


----------



## edco76 (Dec 7, 2007)

/peeks in, looks around, 
/shuts door softly and leaves thread


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL


----------

